# 2021 Covid cancellations



## What Rigger? (Jan 21, 2021)

Glastonbury has just pulled the plug for the 2nd year in a row. (Hey, remember when we were all doing this in real time, last spring? Me too. 


https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/festivals/9514337/2021-glastonbury-festival-canceled


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 22, 2021)

The auto shows are starting to cancel/downsize.








Detroit 2021 auto show canceled, replaced by outdoor Pontiac event

The North American International Auto Show has been canceled again, but show officials plan on having an auto event in its place this September in Pontiac


www.detroitnews.com


----------



## rsmentele (Jan 22, 2021)

The performing arts school I freelance at is pushing to do a production this year in the April/May timeframe. They have required all students and staff be vaccinated (got my first dose Weds) and then we'll see how many people are allowed in the theater to watch live. We will most likely be streaming the performance, but at least the kids will get to do a show? They haven't since it all began in March.


----------



## Footer (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm hopeful for something by June. We have a show schedule for mid april that is halfway sold... no idea how that is working. I guess people are still buying tickets or something. Go get your shots people. The festivals will go first, no one wants to spend a cent on pre-production costs if it is just going to get cancelled.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 1, 2021)

Download is done for 2021. 








Download Festival 2021 Cancelled

The 2021 Download Festival has been cancelled. Assuming it happens, Download 2022 will be headlined by Kiss, Iron Maiden, and Biffy Clyro.



www.metalsucks.net


----------



## bobgaggle (Mar 5, 2021)

Can't wait for texas and mississippi to become the new national hotspots for live entertainment


----------



## JohnD (Mar 5, 2021)

bobgaggle said:


> Can't wait for texas and mississippi to become the new national hotspots for live entertainment


Time to bring back the mosh pits, of course you might have to be a little careful since all the hospitals might be full again.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 5, 2021)

bobgaggle said:


> Can't wait for texas and mississippi to become the new national hotspots for live entertainment


Oh yeah, they'll be hot spots for sure, just not for entertainment. Too soon for what TX and MS are doing but that didn't stop them last year, either.


----------



## ndp (Mar 5, 2021)

We've booked no events this year at our university, and it's not looking great until the snow melts and it hits the 60s again here. Outdoor is really the only way to go, can only have 10-25 people max in our theatre or auditorium/field house based on the guidelines set forth by our events folks. I'm hopeful things are looking up by August and we can kick the year off with the big stage show we typically do in our auditorium for the new students but I'm not holding my breath.

- Nick


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 10, 2021)

M3 is in limbo for this year now. But look at the dates....is anyone surprised?








M3 Rock Festival | May 6-8, 2022

The M3 Rock Festival is a celebration of the days of decadence an glamour attended by people who lived it and their children who remember hearing about this cultural movement.



m3rockfest.com


----------



## waltg (Mar 11, 2021)

Austin City Limits is currently a go for October... but there are still a lot of details missing so I wouldn’t be surprised if it gets canceled shortly :/ 







ACL Music Festival | Oct. 6-8 & 13-15, 2023 | Austin, TX

Taking place at Zilker Park in Austin, TX, ACL Festival has grown to 2 weekends, 9 stages and 100+ performances. See you in October 2023!



www.aclfestival.com




As for the high school we have a show about a month out. Reduced crew, Cast, and more showings to make up for a reduced crowd; we have a ~1200 seat theater and plan to only seat ~500. No vaccine requirements but masks are required. I definitely wouldn’t be surprised if Texas flares up again, people are going crazy for any live music they can get.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 11, 2021)

waltg said:


> Austin City Limits is currently a go for October... but there are still a lot of details missing so I wouldn’t be surprised if it gets canceled shortly :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to remain optimistic that October could be a do-able thing; but there's a lot of hurdles to clear still. 

Wacken Open Air is still a go in Germany. 139 days 'til doors. That's the one I'm really watching because I thought with Glastonbury, Coachella, and Stagecoach all going bye-bye, I didn't expect it to still be on.

Anyway....speaking of Wacken, here's Motorhead at Wacken...and a few other places.
Heroes


----------



## waltg (Mar 11, 2021)

What Rigger? said:


> I'd like to remain optimistic that October could be a do-able thing


I’m with ya, I’d love to see it come back. And my experience with those in Austin, from a COVID safety perspective, has been wholly positive. So we’ll say our prayers and see what happens, seems that is about all we can do nowadays haha.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay, so in this era, it's not like Axl is cancelling as a temper tantrum. Don't get too comfortable with the idea that "this is all over". Right?









Guns N' Roses Postpone European Tour (Again)

Guns N' Roses have postponed their summer tour of Europe for a second time. The shows are now scheduled for summer 2022.



www.metalsucks.net


----------

